# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  new Danio sp.

## hwchoy

got these new _Danio sp._ from Biotope today, anyone came across before or know a name or reference? once I got them into the house tank, the colour starts showing and also started feeding, damn chio leh. Less than $2 each.

----------


## MrTree

this morning found one of them dried up on the floor..sighhhhh

saw this fish in magazine before.

----------


## hwchoy

any idea on the &amp;quot;informal&amp;quot; name for this danio?

----------


## MrTree

I need to go home and check, it's the invoice name when it was introduced Japanese market.

I am having a probelm on this fish, it's smaller than the hole fo the cover(these 80c, 1 bucks per pc and assemble together type_, and always chased by my glowlight danio. Hope won't find the remaining on the floor when i go home today, sighhhh

----------


## hwchoy

they look so unassuming in the LFS tank, but when you get them settled the orange stripe and dorsal trim is really striking.

----------


## MrTree

yup, can see from your picture!

I went there to replace the OLD danio sp &amp;quot;Maynmar&amp;quot;, ended up bring home old and new ones...and 10 &amp;quot;BLACK TRIANGLE&amp;quot;!!!! [ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

what is black triangle, and why don't you get some of those new gobies, cos my tank is so full of hairgrass it is useless to try and keep them. you keep, I take pics for free?  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## MrTree

haha, can!!! no probelm..i will probably get the goby tomorrow..
that day i didn't get coz i just bought an unknown goby recently too, so went home to compare(hope my memory still ok).shouldbe different species..

i mean Harlequin ah!! 
[ :Grin: ] 

oh yeah, this danio were imported to Japan in july 2002. The invoice name was &amp;quot;Orange fork tail danio&amp;quot;.

----------


## milsirhc

new gobies? where? which kind eh?

----------


## hwchoy

got so many goby, must invade your house and snap them [: :Smile: ] 

actually I would have named the danio _Danio sp. 'Flash Gordon'_  :Razz:

----------


## MrTree

haha, no problem. only two species of goby(not harmful to my other fish type)..more tetras. :Razz:  

I read the magazine last night, it said, this danio is a very good jumper, and yes they really are, this morning found another on the floor![ :Embarassed: ]
they are much smaller than my cover.sighhhhh

The goby at my home has this Knight goby body shape, but the one at Biotope is like SMALL Soon Hock. [ :Grin: ] 

I have two species of unknown cyprinidae spp, always didn't have chance to snap them.

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 8/6/2003 1:31:58 PM 
> I have two species of unknown cyprinidae spp, always didn't have chance to snap them.
> ----------------


wow [:0] leave your door unlocked dear, I'm coming right over!  :Wink:  [: :Smile: ]

----------


## MrTree

no problem![ :Grin: ] this weekend? discuss in the mail man!

mine all gone.. found the biggest one on the floor this afternoon.[ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## hwchoy

funny! none of mine is jumping… heng ah!

----------


## MrTree

I have quite high population mah! [ :Grin: ] 
My glow light danio kept chasing them too.

----------


## MrTree

And i had to remove all the harlequins......................

white spots!!!!!!!!!!!

It killed lots of my small fish before..[ :Knockout: ]

----------


## 15 Sierra

looks quite similar to wat i caught before, except ur colours look more intense... is there ani very similar danio found here?

----------


## hwchoy

what? is Singapore!? there are no native danio in Singapore, they all occur in northern Thailand, Myanmar and India. you would have caught an escapee from the aquarium trade for sure, but this species is new to the trade. where did you catch it, and are you sure it is a danio or perhaps a rasbora?

----------


## MrTree

my old Danio sp (the green one) one jumped out again....

I have two species of unknown cyprinidae spp right now, total 3 fish.
the only fish, i think is a Parachela spp. I had two, but one died. It's about 5, 6 cm long. This fish don't get fat even it eats alot. 

I had another parachela spp, the body shape is not as long as the current one, but shorter, and the head structure also different. As for the size, only 2.5 cm, and didn't grow big at all during the half year stay in my tank. 

The two unknown cyprinidae spp in the tank now are silverfish, long body, and common looking, lastly..peaceful.

----------


## hwchoy

MrTree, need pics man.

----------


## MrTree

you take???? [ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

see got time or not, where do you stay?

----------


## MrTree

I tired a couple times with my film camera, the using the flash the color turns out not accurate. that's why.


Toa Payoh.[ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

film! [ :Knockout: ] [ :Knockout: ] [ :Knockout: ] shoot 36, develop and spend $$, and discover the 37th would have been a nice one  :Evil:

----------


## MrTree

That's why! :Mad:  

Planning to get a good digi cam but probably will be after x-mas...sighhh

----------


## hwchoy

just got my G5 not longer ago, so far so good, as you can see from the Danio pics  :Wink:  but if you're buying, make sure to use quote by email. price difference is [:0] [:0] [:0]

----------


## 15 Sierra

> ----------------
> On 8/7/2003 4:00:25 AM 
> 
> what? is Singapore!? there are no native danio in Singapore, they all occur in northern Thailand, Myanmar and India. you would have caught an escapee from the aquarium trade for sure, but this species is new to the trade. where did you catch it, and are you sure it is a danio or perhaps a rasbora?
> ----------------


dunno leh.... tink i saw a few in the aquariums recently.... hehe... they told mi it was danio... maybe next time i catch liao, let u all id lor...

----------


## hwchoy

wah lao, saw in aquarium call &amp;quot;CATCH&amp;quot; ar! [ :Knockout: ] Last week I caught a piranha leh  :Smile:

----------


## MrTree

hahahaha.

I got the small &amp;quot;Soon Hock&amp;quot; from Biotope already..same as normal soon hock, predatory fish. Hope it won't grow too big! It looks already hunting for my remaining two cardinals. 

 :Evil:

----------


## MrTree

fila fila..i've got the fila!! I think it's gonna take at least half a year for it to grow big and nice...

----------

